# weather cycle



## skidbump (Dec 23, 2009)

Am i nuts or does it rain every 2 weeks all winter every winter.


----------



## billski (Dec 23, 2009)

All I know is that when it snows you must RUN, do not walk to the exits!


----------



## KingM (Dec 23, 2009)

skidbump said:


> Am i nuts or does it rain every 2 weeks all winter every winter.



Wait, did you just now figure this out?


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 23, 2009)

skidbump said:


> Am i nuts or does it rain every 2 weeks all winter every winter.


Not up here. Hasn't rained in about a month as far as I can recall.


----------



## polski (Dec 23, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Not up here. Hasn't rained in about a month as far as I can recall.



For northern New England, December 2009 is reminding me a little of March 2009 - cold and mostly dry, with the notable exception of the narrowly distributed lake effect that gave MRG and Sugarbush (and Bretton Woods IIRC) about a foot just before mid-month.


----------



## KingM (Dec 25, 2009)

polski said:


> For northern New England, December 2009 is reminding me a little of March 2009 - cold and mostly dry, with the notable exception of the narrowly distributed lake effect that gave MRG and Sugarbush (and Bretton Woods IIRC) about a foot just before mid-month.



Even though the weather hasn't delivered much snow, the good thing is that it has been cold enough to lay down some excellent man-made snow.


----------



## billski (Dec 25, 2009)

KingM said:


> Even though the weather hasn't delivered much snow, the good thing is that it has been cold enough to lay down some excellent man-made snow.


Snowin' here b4 the change to niar


----------



## bigbog (Dec 26, 2009)

Well, as depressing as it looks...as well as how _steamed_ I get...hour by hour watching the southerners on the Weather Channel proclaim the end of the horrible threat of the 2"-snowstorm...it does look like it'll only last for 24hrs...   But just hope the downpours aren't very heavy and that up on the mountains...it'll stay a mixed bag.  Praying for _The Mixed Bag_...:lol:

Temps have turned for the better...fingers crossed.


----------

